# Removing H&C Concrete Driveway Water Based Stain



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

good ol' sher-wms - they own h&c,,, we got to be expert @ removing the stuff in augusta but it rqd resurfacing the d/w,,, we'd scarify the top, put down a new surface of polymer-modified conc, then do whatever our clients wished to have for a final finish,,, wasn't cheap then & still isn't.

yes, products have improved but i don't know any pro's who use sher-wms other than painters & h/o-diy-er's,,, usually none of them know jack about conc

what was the stripper - beaneedoo ?

irc


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm the poster child for don't know jack about concrete. Do not recall the strippers name. It was the most powerful stripper Ace Hardware sold. Our Ace has since closed. Can't afford the ideal solution you have described. Our goal is to get rid of what is left and live with the natural concrete finish. Sometimes DIY should be changed to DNDI "Do Not Do It". Again, thanks.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

beaneedoo MAY work - may not,,, you might also have luck w/' elephant snot ',,, either google or eBay

irc


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure.... I have not used myself.... but I have two good reports on it from respectable references.

You might want to paint, YES PAINT, over it with Rustoleums Restore EXTREEM.

*Interested in any others experience with it....* I've had excellent results on krapy sidewalks and outside slabs with their regular restore... and EXTREEM is made for driveways......

Prep work on the concrete is IMPORTANT.

Best


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

that'll be interesting, mtn, & suggests rustoleum made some changes when they bought the co who started the stuff,,, would you report in a year on the status ?

we had horrible experience - notwithstanding no factory support as did a colleague in atl,,, the only good thing i've heard is that the apron store's selling it - that doesn't impress me as no pro i know used behr paint NOR ridgid apron store tools

the tv commercials look like fun & everyone likes the rolling cat - BUT for how long ? all & all, its still probably better than a sharp stick in the eye

irc


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

IRC...... Your thoughts/comments/experience is highly regarded by me....

Maybe I've just plain been lucky... certainly as a GC I do not have the extent of concrete experience that you encounter.

But... I do swear by Rustoleum products... from their specialty sprays cans to specialty brush on cans.,......

Their technical has been super responsive to me.

*In fact, coincidental with this thread*, I had two pending paint issues and I attach the response from an area manager that I received last night.

(One issue is using their Hammered product on 280 feet of 4" spaced railing, and I could not get locally two test colors before proceeding, and he is shipping them to me.)

(The other is a krappy concrete driveway, that I would like to put their Extreem on.... I have loved their regular restore for sidewalks/patios.)

Note for this thread, I did point out that PREP IS IMPORTANT, but I should have elaborated for the OP concerning the porosity of the stripped HC. 

Kevin at Rustoleum points that out:

"Hey Peter,


The quart samples of the hammered dark and brown shipped earlier this week. Shipping time takes 4 to 5 days so I would expect to see them Friday or possible Monday. I can also pull tracking information if needed. 


Restoleum does in fact make a restore extreme concrete coating (an acrylic polymer). It is currently sold through Home Depot and Lowe's in a short filled five gallon pail. Actual quantity is four gallons. *Please make sure to read the application directions carefully because it is for brushed concrete or properly prepared concrete. If applied to smooth finish concrete or sealed concrete failure is likely.* If you sprinkle a little water on the concrete and it soaks in then the concrete is porous and suitable for application. Square foot coverage for the 4gallon pail will be 100 to 120sq/ft with two coat application. 


Hope this helps! Feel free to let me know if you have any other questions!


Thank you for your business!

Kevin Vogt Rust-Oleum Brands"

To me, that is great *honest* support.

Just my experience.....

Still interested in everyone else's

Best

PS: I do have 3 years experience of Regular Restore on a sidewalk I saw the other day.... still looks great.... and while it's only a sidewalk, it does get shoveled a lot ... wonder what a snowblower would do to a driveway of EXTREEM....????


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

I was told of a product named "Elephant Snot". Can't believe that classy name. I read all information and contacted a tech rep. Seems it may do the job. Your comments will be appreciated. 

http://www.exteriorperformancecoati...mover/elephant-snot-graffiti-remover1_details


----------

